# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ๑۩۞۩๑ مهندسی کامپیوتر آزاد یا مهندسی صنایع آزاد؟؟؟ ๑۩۞۩๑

## E.H.S.A.N

سلام دوستان
من رتبه سهمیم(منطقه یک) 11000 شده و رتبه کشوریم 23000
با انتخاب رشته سراسری کاری نداریم و فقط میخوام درمورد آزاد بحث کنیم
با رتبه ای ک من دارم،توی تمام رشته های آزاد ،داخل تهران قبول میشم جز یه رشته  مکانیک علوم تحقیقات ک تقریبا اصن بهش فک نمیکنم.
موندم بین کامپیوتر و صنایع کدومو برم
علاقم به کامپیوتر بیشتره اما از اون ور صنایع هم رشته خوبیه و بازار کارش شاید بهتر از کامپیوتر باشه.
درمورد صنایع اطلاعاتم زیاد نیست

لطفا راهنماییم کنید
اگر بخوام برم آزاد،ترجیح میدم بهترین انتخاب رو داشته باشم

----------


## milad1124

من نرم افزار رو ترجیح میدم 
بازار کارشون هم تفاوتی زیاد نداره

----------


## aliseydali

به نظر من صنایع بهتره

چون کامپیوتر بیکارش زیاده

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

بقیه دوستان نظری ندارن؟

کسی میدونه واحد تهران جنوب بهتره یا تهران شمال؟کدومش؟

----------


## amir.abs

> بقیه دوستان نظری ندارن؟
> 
> کسی میدونه واحد تهران جنوب بهتره یا تهران شمال؟کدومش؟


فک کنم بتونی دولتی هم قبوول شی ها فک کنم ...

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

آپ

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> فک کنم بتونی دولتی هم قبوول شی ها فک کنم ...


دولتی توی تهران قبول نمیشم
اطراف هم کامپیوتر قبول نمیشم
شهرستان هم اصلا نظری ندارم

----------


## yasaaaaaaman

تو صنایع تهران جنوب بهتره بعد شمال

----------


## P_Soofia

*من هم بین صنایع و کامپیوتر مونده بودم ولی در آخر تصمیم گرفتم برم کامپیوتر.توی انتخاب رشته آزاد هم اول به ترتیب نرم افزار های تهران مرکزی-جنوب-شرق رو زدم*

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من هم مهندسی نرم افزار رو عشقه 
صنایع چیه؟؟ به رشته صنایع میگن اوقیانوس به عمق 1 متر !!!
تو رشتش همه چی باید بخونید از ریاضی و زبان و ... گرفته تا شیمی !!! هر چی که فکرشو بکنید 
نظر دیگر دوستان هم محترم و من فقط نظر خودمو گفتم
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## edward71

من یه فرد که کارشناسی نرم افزار و فوق لیسانس نرم افزار داره؛ اعتراف میکنم که پشیمونم که کامپیوتر و نرم افزار خوندم، به چند دلیل :
بازار کارش اشباع شده
استخدامی نداره به اون صورت
مدرک آزاد تا جایی که مدرک دانشگاه دولتی باشه ارزش نداره
هر سال کلی فارغ التحصيل از این رشته داریم و یک درصد هم سر کار نمیرن و مجبورن برن ارشد بلکه فرجی بشه، ارشد هم که اوضاع کنکورش فاجعه باره، ظرفیت ها خیلی کمه و قبولی مال بچه های دانشگاه های دولتیه که یا سطح سوادشون بالاست یا با سهمیه شاگرد اولی میرن و یا مال کسانی که اونقدر پول دارن که میرن کلاس کنکور و ارشد قبول میشن
بعد ارشد هم خبری نیست متاسفانه، من الان بیکارم و توی خونه نشستم، برای کار هم که میرم کار 10 نفر رو ازم میخوان و حقوق یک نفر رو اونم اگه درست و حسابی بدن !


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------

